# DSC F717;F828 vs. EOS 300D



## Thomas Franke (31. Juli 2004)

Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja die EOS 300 D kaufen (was ich vielleicht auch tun werde), doch jetzt habe ich Angebote gesehen das die Sony DSC-F717 schon für 500€ zu haben ist. Allerdings soll diese Kamera bei Nachtaufnahmen nicht gerade die rauschfreisten Bilder machen. 

Mein Kollege ist sich sicher, das er die F717 kaufen wird, allerdings schwanke ich noch zwischen der günstigen Sony DSC-F717, dem Nachfolger Model F828 oder den eigentlchen Grund meiner Investition, die EOS 300D von Canon!  

Wer kann mir helfen, ggf. mit Bilder aushelfen?

Gruss 

Euer Neuling Thomas


----------



## Nacron (2. August 2004)

Du musst dir zuerst einmal die frage stellen was willst du?
Sony:
Eine All-in-One Kamera
Vorteile:
- billig
- gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis
- hatt alles für den alltäglichen gebrauch
- eine gute lichtstärke
- in der Nacht funktionierender Autofokus

Nachteile:
- unflexibel (Objektive können nicht getauscht werden weniger zubehör als bei EOS)
- nicht auf manuelle benutzung getrimmte kamera und damit verbundene schlechtere belichtungstechnische entfaltungsmöglichkeit
- Kapazität Memory Stick ist limitiert auf 128 MB
- keine kontrolle über Weißabgleich und ähnliche dinge

Hier noch ein kleines Review:
http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/sonydscf717/page21.asp

oder eben eine ganz andere Art von Kamera:
Eine Spielgelreflexkamera

Vorteile
- Flexibel
- Man sieht was man Fotographiert in ungefähr der weise wie es später aussieht zumindest optisch (nicht lichttechnisch)
- eine für manuelle und automatische nutzung getrimmte gebaute "profikamera"
- Sehr viel Zubehör
- Bessere manuelle einstellungsmöglichkeiten

Nachteile
- teuer
- kompliziert für anfänger


Entscheide dich nach deinen bedürfnissen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bischen helfen!

PS: Das mit dem Rauschen auf dem Bild in der Nacht liegt daran das er wahrscheinlich ein auto iso genommen hatt und die sony dann ihr höchstes iso mit dem höchsten rauschen genommen hatt und somit störungen entstanden sind bei nachtaufnahmen gillt stehts kleinstes iso nehmen (50)


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. August 2004)

Und nicht zu vergessen: Auf dauer wirst du ein neues Objektiv für die 300D benötigen, was nicht wirklich günstig sein wird.


----------



## Thomas Franke (2. August 2004)

> Kapazität Memory Stick ist limitiert auf 128 MB


Ein wahrer Schock - Ich frag mich warum Pakete mit einem 256 Stick angeboten werden? Das ist ja eine Riesen-Sauerei!




> keine kontrolle über Weißabgleich und ähnliche dinge


Wie wichtig ist die Kontrolle?




Danke Euch!


----------



## Thomas Franke (2. August 2004)

Email von Sony



> Das Modell DSC-F717 ist in der Lage Memory Stick und Memory Stick PRO bis zu einer Groesse von 1 GB zu verarbeiten.
> 
> Wir hoffen, Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nacron (5. August 2004)

ich hab mich jetzt auf den test verlassen ....

weißabgleich ist für verschiedene lichtarten gedacht meistens werden bei kunstlicht weiße wände gelblich und das ist schließlich nicht gewollt ...

und sorry ... eine spiegelreflex ist nicht konzipiert für anfänger ... hab mich wohl verschrieben...

ich habe eher das gefühl das sich bei dir die sony lohnt oder hast du schonmal vorher analog mit ner spiegelreflex fotographiert wenn nicht dann nimm die kompakte sony 

Viel Spaß mit der Sony


----------



## Thomas Franke (5. August 2004)

Meine letzte Kamera ist die EOS 500 - hatte aber nur mit den Standart-Programmen gearbeitet - Ich hab mich aber bereits für die Sony 717 entschieden - da ich noch gerne andere Investitionen durchführen will z.B. neuen Rechner ;-) - Für den Hosentaschengebrauch plane ich stark mit einer Ixus 500. Sollte ich bei der Sony an meine Grenzen stossen, kann man sich in 1 -2 Jahren eine SLR Kamera zulegen. 

Ich danke Euch für Eure Bemühungen!

Gruss 

Thomas Franke


----------



## Fernando (19. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nacron _
> *
> - Kapazität Memory Stick ist limitiert auf 128 MB
> *



Die Sony DSC F717 kann Memory Stick Pro benutzen und die gibt es schon bis 1 oder 2 Gigabyte.(wie oben bereits beschrieben)

Ich benutze einen Memory Stick Pro 256 MB und würde auch unbedingt einen "Pro" empfehlen da der nebenbei viel  schneller ist als die normalen Stick´s.

Fernando


----------

